# Wie kann man Arenateam verlassen?



## schmiggy (30. Juli 2007)

Hi zusammen,
in meinem 2vs2 Arenateam gibt es Unstimmigkeiten. Ich würde gerne wesentlich mehr 2vs2 machen, mein Teampartner nicht. Habe nun ein Angebot von einem Kumpel bei ihm mitzumachen. Wie kann ich mein Team verlassen?

Gruss


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Juli 2007)

wenn du nicht er anführer bist, dann rechtsklick auf deinen namen in der teamübersicht und verlassen. bist du der leader ka wie man es auflöst^^ aber kansnt lead dem arenapartner geben udn dann wieder verlassen


----------



## Korgor (30. Juli 2007)

Wenn leader bist, wie o.g. weitergeben oder gleich auflösen : /teamauflösen 2v2


----------



## schmiggy (30. Juli 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wenn du nicht er anführer bist, dann rechtsklick auf deinen namen in der teamübersicht und verlassen. bist du der leader ka wie man es auflöst^^ aber kansnt lead dem arenapartner geben udn dann wieder verlassen



Alles klar, dank dir. Aber wo ist die Teamübersicht.... ohje, die habe ich echt noch nie benutzt... Jetzt zocke ich schon so lange und immer wieder wird man neu belehrt... schlimmschlimm ;-)


----------



## Tschazera (30. Juli 2007)

/teamdisband 2vs2


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Juli 2007)

für die teamübersicht im pvpfenster auf das team klicken. das is das fenster wo die 2vs2, 3vs3 udn 5vs5 teams untereinander drinstehen


----------

